# Advanced Browser



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

FREE! 
Advanced Browser. :up: :up: 
Turns those nagging, resource-hogging flash animations into whitespace. Gone! 
I've been using it for days and haven't had a pop-over or pop-under yet!
I'm surfing faster than ever!

Some features from the Advanced Browser website...



> Super fast browsing architecture!
> 
> Built-in Popup Killer
> 
> ...


I've tried Internet Explorer, Opera, and Firefox. I can say that 'Advanced Browser' is the fastest and most accomodating browser I've ever used.
Try It!!!! It's FREE!!!!! :up: :up:


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Looks like the Avant browser in a sense....


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Doesn't this still run on IE's engine, just with a new front-end?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks. I'll check it out..How many days you been running it? And, does it sit well
with other browsers on your system?


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

HenryVI said:


> Looks like the Avant browser in a sense....


Hi Henry!
I haven't checked the "Avant Browser", but in the "Advanced Browser" Tools>Advanced Browser Options>Clear Records Tab: it also shows the name "Intellibrowser"   , But it still works good. :up: 

I have a PII with only 128Mb ram and was getting fed up with all the 'click and wait' I was getting with IE...even with DSL High-speed...and constantly clearing cookies...and downloaded program files....and no way to turn off flash that I could find, etc, etc.


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

brendandonhu said:


> Doesn't this still run on IE's engine, just with a new front-end?


Hi brendandonhu!
I'm not technical enough to know, but it reads IE bookmarks without having to import them(that I noticed), if that is any clue...


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

ekim68 said:


> Thanks. I'll check it out..How many days you been running it? And, does it sit well
> with other browsers on your system?


HI Eskim68!
You're Welcome.  
I've been running it for about 5 days. I can run IE or Opera at the same time. I've uninstalled Firefox so I didn't check that one. Advanced Browser asks if you want to make it your primary browser. Is there anything specfic you were referring to when you asked if it 'sits well'?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

FYI- It is Internet Explorer with a new coat of paint, so all the security issues there still apply.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

'new coat of paint'? Is this an MS thing?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It still uses IE's engine to render web pages. The difference is the new front-end look on Advanced Browser.


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

brendandonhu said:


> FYI- It is Internet Explorer with a new coat of paint, so all the security issues there still apply.


Hmm...interesting. How did you verify that? I'm not being doubtful of your finding, just would like to know so I can check myself in future.

With that bit of news then, Advanced Browser uses the IE 'engine' much better than Microsoft, IMHO. Advanced Browser is much faster than IE. I hardly have the time to sit and watch the page load anymore like I used to with IE,  ....  they just flash up on the screen in a wink. That's what I like.  :up: :up:

As far as I know, without a good firewall and anti-virus, there will always be security issues no matter which browser is used.

Does _any _ browser incorporate _all _ the necessities needed to surf safely?
Firewall, anti-virus, anti-trojan, anti-etc..?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you check the user-agent and other info it sends when you visit a website, it identifies itself as Internet Explorer 6. A browser with built in firewall and antivirus would be a bit bloated, I'd say.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

I d/l and installed. Couldn't even get it to work. Wouldn't load a web page. Doesn't seem to be as good as even Slimbrowser, much less Firefox. Am I missing something?


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

brendandonhu said:


> If you check the user-agent and other info it sends when you visit a website, it identifies itself as Internet Explorer 6.


I went to a web-site that returns your browser user_agent info and you are 100% correct. I also noticed along the way, that user_agent_string can be changed to whatever you want. What is the usefulness of the user_agent_string? Does a website program check this string when you see source code such as 'isIE' ?


> A browser with built in firewall and antivirus would be a bit bloated, I'd say.


I guess it would be a bit bloated, but if it's all for one purpose, why have a bunch of programs to load instead of one? Maybe a firewall should be included in browsers. I see anti-virus, anti-spy, etc, as being functions of the OS.


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

rameam said:


> I d/l and installed. Couldn't even get it to work. Wouldn't load a web page. Doesn't seem to be as good as even Slimbrowser, much less Firefox. Am I missing something?


I'm using it right now. I'm also testing Avant browser (very similar). http://www.avantbrowser.com/download.html
And I'll be trying Slimbrowser later today. :up: I've read that it has a spellchecker that I won't need. Maybe that feature can be turned off.


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

Slimbrowser seems a little cluttered for my liking. Although It offers a range of skins, all the drop-down menus remain grey. It does have a variety of plug-ins you can add on though; Extra Security, Voice-mail(send), Spell-Checking, HTML Editor. Good for someone who needs some of these, and it doesn't use a lot of resources.

*Resource Test:*
I have a PII, 233Mhz, 128Mb ram, win98se.
I have 5 browsers on my desktop.
Internet Explorer, Slimbrowser, Opera, Advanced Browser, and Avant Browser. 
I did a small test to see which ate most of my resources. 
The test was as following;
With Anti-Vir, Mixer, Sygate Personal Firewall, my ISP running, and my system resources at 83% free, I consecutively,

1. Ran Clean-up.
2. Loaded the browser to Google Home Page.
2. Read what % of my system resources were free then.

Results:
Internet Explorer 80%
Opera 80%
Slimbrower 77%
Advanced Browser 73%
Avant Browser 71%

all double checked.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi lizard 

Did you fresh boot between tests?
Does make a difference as 9x doesn't always give up all the system resources used by an app just turned off.....


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

lizard said:


> FREE!
> Advanced Browser. :up: :up:
> Turns those nagging, resource-hogging flash animations into whitespace. Gone!
> I've been using it for days and haven't had a pop-over or pop-under yet!
> ...


If you install privoxy www.privoxy.org you can have all these capabilities and many more on all your browsers.

I use and recommend it. You do need to know what you are doing to set it up, though.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Never tried it, myself, jim......but have put some combinations together of extensions for Firefox that probably do the same:
In Firefox
adware
noscript
rip
and flash block.

rip is more just to customize appearence than anything else, imo.

with the tweaks posted at TSG for Firefox, it's pretty quick.


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

Hi Stoner  

No, I didn't fresh boot between tests. I didn't know about that sticky resource thing. But I went through the list twice without any reboot.
Firefox Huh? I think I'll run that one through too.
..but if you demand a reboot, with six browsers to check, it'll take a little time.  

BTW, I think most of these use the 'IE engine' (whatever exactly that is), with the exception of Opera, maybe. I'm not sure. I think I've read that Firefox is different too.


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info on privoxy, jiml8. :up: 
I haven't tried it either. 
By the info at their site though, it seems like a universal multi-purpose browser plug-in.



> Privoxy is a web proxy with advanced filtering capabilities for protecting privacy, modifying web page content, managing cookies, controlling access, and removing ads, banners, pop-ups and other obnoxious Internet junk. Privoxy has a very flexible configuration and can be customized to suit individual needs and tastes. Privoxy has application for both stand-alone systems and multi-user networks.


Great idea. Very versatile. Extra security as well. 
Gives the user detailed control over various aspects of basically....the whole thing. :up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Mornin' lizard 

Sounds like privoxy is similar to Proximotron.

I tried that several years ago, but didn't like the way it worked with my firewall.
I just googled up Proximotron, and the project now seems dead. You can still download it, but I suspect with the ability of many browsers to filter now, it's redundant and adds little other than complication.

I really like 'NoScript' in Firefox....you can designate scripting for sites you know are safe and turn off the rest.

I downloaded Opera when it was offered up free several weeks ago, but FF works so well and I've become so used to it, I think I'll stay with it for now.

One comment though, I notice you have 128 megs of ram. Firefox does use up more memory than IE and the more tabs open, the more the memory requirements.

I don't know about the other browsers that offer tabbed browsing, but it might be a good idea to open up 5 or 6 tabs in your tests to see if memory usage increases much.

You might wind up finding IE more efficient on your machine than browsers with tabs.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

HenryVI said:


> Looks like the Avant browser in a sense....


It doesn't look like avant in a sense, it IS avant. At least from the screenshots.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

lizard said:


> Thanks for the info on privoxy, jiml8. :up:
> I haven't tried it either.
> By the info at their site though, it seems like a universal multi-purpose browser plug-in.
> 
> ...


No, it is not a plugin. It is a proxy server. It will sit between all browsers and the TCPIP stack. You point the browser to it instead of the internet, then carry on.

Advantage to this is that if you hit a site you can't see, and you want to see it, and you trust that it won't damage your system, and you don't want to fiddle with configuring privoxy to see it, you can simply tell your browser to bypass Privoxy.

Of course, you then have to point your browser back to Privoxy if you want to again work through it. But this is no big deal.


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

try 3b browser 
i havnt used it but read about it, it makes a 3d city out of webpages and puts them into districts..like shopping sites will be in one part of the city and you fly around and can see all the sites pages then click on it to go there...so i guess it looks like a city made out of websites or maybe the windows are teh websites..i dunno, but sounds interesting


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I tried this browser out and didn't like it...............got rid of it....i still like firefox...


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

Stoner said:


> Mornin' lizard
> 
> Sounds like privoxy is similar to Proximotron.


Afternoon Stoner! 

I haven't tried either, really. Don't think I need that much detail.

I also tested Firefox and these are the results:

Resources Used:

Internet Explorer 3%
Opera 3%
Firefox 4%
Slimbrowser 6%
Advanced Browser 10%
Avant Browser 12%

Approximately. 

In retrospect, if you're on the internet, why wouldn't you want your browser to take up a good portion of your resources anyway? I don't see Avant's 12% as necessarily a bad thing. My system still seems to work a bit more snappy using Advanced browser, and it has tabbed browsing (that I can remove with a toggle button under the 'View' menu).

Bottom line I guess...the best one is the one that gives you least trouble, most speed and convenience.


----------

